# New Humi RH Wont go below 70%



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey everyone pipermacbean and I both have the same ebony humidor purchased at about the same time.. 

1.The humi's were both seasoned per the instructions. 

2.We are both using 65% heartfelt beads. 

3.I can't get my RH below 70% and his is even higher.. 

4.I moved the hydrometer to the bottom thinkin it was too close to the bead cases. 

5.I have taken both of the bead cases out for over 24 hours and my RH is still at 70. 

We have been speaking via PM about this topic with no positive conclusion at this point.. 

Any ideas???
..kris..


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

How do you know for sure either of your hygrometers are accurate? Have you salt tested them?


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd agree to recalibrate your hygros and then remember, patience is a virtue. It may take a while to balance out, but it's worth the wait...
:tu
:2


----------



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> How do you know for sure either of your hygrometers are accurate? Have you salt tested them?


2nd this. If you live close by each other, switch our hygrometers, one could be faulty. Last resort, remove beads and leave the humidor open for a few minutes, that better drop the RH.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

As the others said, calibrate the hygo. If it's analog, toss it. Get a digital. If still too high, dry the beads completly so they can soak up the excess moisture.


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

My hydro is calibrated perfectly.. I took it out of the old humi which never left 65%. I then tested it again and it is dead on!! Im gonna leave the beads out to dry, then put them back in.. The humi is stock full of smokes and dont wanna get any mold.. 

Do you think the seasoning put so much moisture in the wood that it will take a long time too come down??
..kris..


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

In Florida, with your high humidity I would suggest wetting 50% or less of your beads. Maybe 75/25. :2


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

It is possible the wood absorbed so much moisture it is holding your humidity at 70%. You may want to try leaving it open for a few hours an see if that helps it stabilize at 65%.:2


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

I've got a bag of six cedar trays that I seasoned and they are holding the bag at an RH of 65 but i'm letting them sit for a few more days before they touch my precious sticks.


patience's reward is more patience... and a stable humi that's a ready bed for your smokes.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1.) Confirm that you have an adequate amount of RH Beads for your size humidor.

To calculate the volume, simply follow this formula:
Multiply the length in inches X width in inches X height in inches
(ex: 10 in. x 10 in. x 10 in. = 1000 cu. in.)
1 oz = 540 cu. in.
2 oz = 1080 cu. in.
3 oz = 1620 cu. in.
4 oz = 2160 cu. in.
5 oz = 2700 cu. in.
6 oz = 3240 cu. in.
7 oz = 3780 cu. in.
8 oz = 4320 cu. in.
9 oz = 4860 cu. in.
10 oz = 5400 cu. in.
11 oz = 5940 cu. in.
12 oz = 6480 cu. in.
13 oz = 7020 cu. in.
14 oz = 7560 cu. in.
15 oz = 8100 cu. in.
16 oz = 8640 cu. in.

2.) If you do, remove the RH Beads and dry them with a hair dryer set on low until they turn from clear to milky white (ie: from wet to dry) and place them back in to asorb the excess moisture.

Repeat as necessary.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

groogs said:


> It is possible the wood absorbed so much moisture it is holding your humidity at 70%. You may want to try leaving it open for a few hours an see if that helps it stabilize at 65%.:2


:tpd: Good point.


----------



## JonW (May 13, 2008)

I have been battling this same problem.
Do what Mark suggested. Dry the beads out completely (I use a hair dryer) every couple of days.
I also removed my beads from the tube and put them in a nylon stocking, (.33 at walmart).


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> 1.) Confirm that you have an adequate amount of RH Beads for your size humidor.
> 
> To calculate the volume, simply follow this formula:
> Multiply the length in inches X width in inches X height in inches
> ...


I took the beads out of the old humi... My new humi requites 4oz of beads but there are only 3oz in there.. I plan on buying some more when the RH stabalizes..

I have the humi cracked open with the bead containers out right now... 
I will see if it lowers, if so i will try the dry bead trick..



> I also removed my beads from the tube and put them in a nylon stocking, (.33 at walmart).


I have them in mesh bags simular to nylons but purchased from a aquarium store... Worked great in old humi..
thanks
..kris..


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> I took the beads out of the old humi... My new humi requites 4oz of beads but there are only 3oz in there.. I plan on buying some more when the RH stabalizes..
> 
> I have the humi cracked open with the bead containers out right now...
> I will see if it lowers, if so i will try the dry bead trick..


Though I know it's tempting to use one 'benchmark' to determine another, just because you THINK your other humidor is at 65% doesn't necessarily make it so.

Unless you test your hygrometer to know for an absolute certainty, you'll never be sure. You could be off on the other humidor and because your hygrometer is inaccurate, you'll not know it. The only conclusion this comparison can draw for us is that your new humidor is approximately 5% higher than the other one. But what if your hygrometer is actually 5% higher itself?

Do a salt test. Know for sure. Even the best digital hygrometers can be a few % off. I've seen more than just a few Western Cal III hygrometers that were either 2% low, or 2% high.

The other thing I'd offer by way of experience is that most retailers tend to keep their stock at the traditional 70RH or higher, because in a large room the inventory closest to the humidification system tends to be more damp. By placing new inventory into your humidor, you introduce cigars that will tend to raise whatever the RH is in the humi at any point in time. Eventually, it'll be absorbed. In your case, the new cigars seem to have raised the ambient RH higher than the setpoint of your beads. If your humidor was already at 65 or so, and the beads were (theoretically) at their maximum absorbtion, that would explain why you're not able to get under 70RH.

At the end of the day, don't panic. This is a long-term pastime that teaches (or at least SHOULD teach) patience. Slow and steady wins the race. Many newbies tend to overcorrect and panic. Yes, you ought to strive for proper maintenance, but if your humidor swings too low or high for a week or two, it's not the end of the world.

Just my two cents.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

As Kris said, I am having the same problem... I crack it open and the humidity drops... close it up and it rises back up again. My hygrometer is a brand new Western Caliber III... tested it and it pegged at 74% so that is not the problem. Just as a point of info... the seasoning instructions were to wet the humidifiers and place them inside along with a shot glass of distilled water for 24 hours... there was no wipe down. I still have the humidifiers inside... my bead order should show up in today's mail... needless to say I will be swapping them out asap. I am stongly considering setting up a coolador until I can get this fixed.


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you post a link to the humidor you both purchased?


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

pipermacbean said:


> As Kris said, I am having the same problem... I crack it open and the humidity drops... close it up and it rises back up again. My hygrometer is a brand new Western Caliber III... tested it and it pegged at 74% so that is not the problem. Just as a point of info... the seasoning instructions were to wet the humidifiers and place them inside along with a shot glass of distilled water for 24 hours... there was no wipe down. I still have the humidifiers inside... my bead order should show up in today's mail... needless to say I will be swapping them out asap. I am stongly considering setting up a coolador until I can get this fixed.


Ah. There's your problem. You have a damp humidification element in there, probably without using any PG solution to manage the evaporation. Get the humidifier(s) out of there, put in some cigars and see what happens in a day or two. The cigars will help buffer.

BTW, what exit? 

I used to live in Ocean County.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

Hammerhead said:


> Ah. There's your problem. You have a damp humidification element in there, probably without using any PG solution to manage the evaporation. Get the humidifier(s) out of there, put in some cigars and see what happens in a day or two. The cigars will help buffer.
> 
> BTW, what exit?
> 
> I used to live in Ocean County.


Sorry forgot to mention... using Xikar 70% solution (new "in transit" beads are 65%). My humidity reads at around 73%... given the "1% off" for my hygro I am at approx 74%... I am beginning to think it's the cigars themselves... I have already maxed out to capacity

I take the exit for Hillsborough in Somerset County:z

Here is a link (purchased on another site but this gives a better description) 
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...0EB&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=30


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pipermacbean said:


> Sorry forgot to mention... using Xikar 70% solution (new "in transit" beads are 65%).


Make sure you use only distilled h2o on the beads. :tu You can always take the humidification out for a few days/week to let the rh come down and stick it back in for a day when it needs a bump.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Make sure you use only distilled h2o on the beads. :tu You can always take the humidification out for a few days/week to let the rh come down and stick it back in for a day when it needs a bump.


righty-o :tu


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

update! 
I dried out the beads with a hair dryer. I also cracked the lid for 24 hours.. Put everything back in last night.. This morning the RH was at 66%.. 
I will refill the beads when it gets down to 60% and see what happends.. 

After 2 joe's deals and a box of sancho panza this week i have a small problem with room...:chk
..kris..


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> update!
> I dried out the beads with a hair dryer. I also cracked the lid for 24 hours.. Put everything back in last night.. This morning the RH was at 66%..
> I will refill the beads when it gets down to 60% and see what happends..
> 
> ...


Sounds like that did the trick. Just keep at least 25-50% of the beads white and you will be fine. :2


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Another update... 

After 2 weeks of having the humi i have not added any water.. The RH is still at 66% and not moving.. So i think the hygrometer is off. 
I test it last night and it is right on at 75% with the salt test... 

Any thoughts on this??
..kris..


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you still have cigars in there?


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep its full.. 
..kris..


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> Yep its full..
> ..kris..


There's your answer. You have a humidor full of cigars that were likely kept at the store at 70RH. I know I've said this previously but perhaps you missed it. In a closed environment it can take weeks into months for inventory to reduce to a lower RH. Just as a humidor is intended to keep dry air out, the analog function is that it keeps moist air in. You have 70RH cigars and 65RH beads. Where did you think that 5% difference was going to go?

Another potential reason is that if your humidor is that full, air circulation will be minimized and what makes it to the hygrometer may not be a true reflection of what's happening overall. It takes more time for moisture to migrate through solid objects like cigars than open space.

Just leave it be. Everything will be fine.

Y'know, I'm reading this again.

Let me get this right.

You have 65% beads and your humidor is at 66% and you're worried? Sorry, I just don't see a problem here. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> Another update...
> 
> After 2 weeks of having the humi i have not added any water.. The RH is still at 66% and not moving.. So i think the hygrometer is off.
> I test it last night and it is right on at 75% with the salt test...
> ...


Don't stress out about being off by 1%. Rule # 1 of this hobby is to enjoy your cigar. Rule # 2 is to have patience. When you think you've waited long enough, wait longer. You could stress out about this to no end but that just ruins the pleasure of this relaxing hobby. For example, salt yields 75.7% RH. Should we all stress out about calibrating our hygrometer's to 75% or 76% RH? I think not. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hammerhead said:


> Just leave it be. Everything will be fine.
> 
> You have 65% beads and your humidor is at 66% and you're worried? Sorry, I just don't see a problem here.


 :tpd:Not sure what the big deal with 66% is


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

I was just curious why it is not dropping.. My old humi needed to have water added to the beads on a weekly basis.. I am not used to it lasting so long.. 
The RH is great at 66% it just feels wierd not to add water for such a long time i guess... 
..kris..


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> I was just curious why it is not dropping.. My old humi needed to have water added to the beads on a weekly basis.. I am not used to it lasting so long..
> The RH is great at 66% it just feels wierd not to add water for such a long time i guess...
> ..kris..


Thats the beauty of beads and a great seal :tu


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> I was just curious why it is not dropping.. My old humi needed to have water added to the beads on a weekly basis.. I am not used to it lasting so long..
> The RH is great at 66% it just feels wierd not to add water for such a long time i guess...
> ..kris..


Quitcherbitchin, take a chill pill, have a drink, light a cigar, and thank heaven for the advice from experienced smokers here at ClubStogie. I've had my ass saved on more than one occasion by many an experienced Gorilla.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

SaltFlyTyer said:


> I was just curious why it is not dropping.. My old humi needed to have water added to the beads on a weekly basis.. I am not used to it lasting so long..
> The RH is great at 66% it just feels wierd not to add water for such a long time i guess...
> ..kris..


That's why they are so great :tu

Glad to see it's working well bro

~Mark


----------

